# Need moister cake/muffin ideas



## KAYLINDA (Mar 23, 2006)

If you have a recipe for a cake or muffins that you really like...but  want to experiment...to possibly make it a "fraction" more moist...what would you  try adding that hopefully wouldn't ruin the whole recipe?  Milk...water...oil?  Or something else?  Thanks so much!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 23, 2006)

I think oil, Kay.  Sometimes I've found that cakes/muffins that call for a box of dry pudding mix seem to add that little extra something also.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, I like what pudding does for a cake . . . . .


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Mar 23, 2006)

A lady I work with always adds some applesauce to her corn muffins. (In addition to what is called for on the box)


----------



## mudbug (Mar 23, 2006)

purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> A lady I work with always adds some applesauce to her corn muffins. (In addition to what is called for on the box)


 
Well, now that's interesting.  Never thought of using applesauce in that way before, except if you are trying to cut down on fat.  

Got me thinking of some other stuff you could use - a tablespoonful of baby-food sweet potatoes or squash.  Do they make baby food corn?  Can't remember - it's been a while.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 23, 2006)

In order to add moisture to a cake/muffin mixture I would not be looking to add more water for a couple of different reasons:

- The addition of extra water might have an adverse effect on the finished product both due to making the batter runnier, and the addition of extra steam (when the water heats up) may result in a completely different texture when finished (due to hot steam trying to escape). I'm not sure but it may also make the muffins/cakes less stable once they are taken from the oven and the steam trapped inside cools down.

- An amount of the extra water that you incorporated may well evaporate during cooking so its inclusion might be superfluous.

- Once the cake/muffin is finished water will continue to evaporate when it is cooling down, placed in the fridge (especially since fridges cool by evaporation) or stored in anyway. This could cause the finished product to dry out...and you would be back to square one.

I would be looking at adding some vegetable (or other neutral flavoured) oil or butter. You could also use sour cream, however the acidity would of course change the taste of the cake/muffin and if using a chemical leavening agent (ie. baking powder or soda) then it could have an adverse affect on their ability to leaven the product.

Those are my ideas, but I am still a fairly big baking novice, just haven't done enough of it.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you all that have replied so far...after these considerations...what do you think the effect would be of lowering the temp....or decreasing the flour slightly would be?  Thanks!


----------



## goodgiver (Mar 23, 2006)

*cake or muffins*



			
				KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> If you have a recipe for a cake or muffins that you really like...but want to experiment...to possibly make it a "fraction" more moist...what would you try adding that hopefully wouldn't ruin the whole recipe? Milk...water...oil? Or something else? Thanks so much!


 
I would add some mayonnaise about 2 Tbs. full.


----------



## fluteplayer (Mar 24, 2006)

The first thing I thought of was applesauce, because of reading that as a substitute for oil in a lowfat recipe, and it said they were more moist.
I hope it is good!
Fluteplayer


----------



## Hungry (Mar 24, 2006)

I always add a cup of apple sauce or 2 medium bananas to my bran muffins.
They are very moist.

Charlie


----------

